# Does Clavamox cause an upset tummy?



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Steph is on antibiotics (Clavamox) for a urinary tract infection. She's got a pretty sensitive tummy already, but she's had very loose stools for a couple days now. Is it the medicine, and is there anything we can do for her?


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

I think it is a pretty safe bet that it is the antibiotics. Clavamox is used with humans too and often gives them a bit of an icky tummy too. It should pass very shortly after the course is finished and if it doesn't I would take her back to the vet again for a check.


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Thank you!  

So far, loose stools seem to be the only problem. She's still active and has a good appetite, but I'll look into those probiotics.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Antibiotics tend to upset tummies :wink: They kill more bacterias than just the ones they're supposed to. I'm on quite heavy antibiotics myself now and probiotics has saved my stomach so far so do get some probiotics home


----------



## jennifer2 (Mar 5, 2005)

Korbel has been on Clavamox a few times. One thing that I've noticed with her is that she actually tends to get a bit constipated after about 4-5 days.
That is the opposite of what you're seeing, but just be on the lookout for it.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

I'll just chime in that, oh yea! Antibiotics sure can upset your tummy. I do what Meaowmie suggested when my guys have had to be on them and it's made all the difference. Also, if I know my cats going to have to be on antibiotics I'll start giving it a week before.


----------

